# Altavoz amplificado para micro para un grupo de musica



## naxo (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola!!
Kisiera informaciónrmarme si cabe la posibilidad de construirme un altavoz amplificado nada mas para enchufar el microfono y que se escuche (ke se eskuche por lo menos un poko). Toko en un grupo de musicay estamos tras la idea de komprarnos un ekipod e voces pero no ahi dinero y un ekipo kompleto vale mucho y de esta forma ke pense solo tendria ke acerme un altavoz y supongo ke saldria algo mas ekonomico. no? Weno si alguien sabe algo de este tema o tiene circuitos ke pueda valer o lo ke sea ke me avise!!!!!! 
Dinero dinero dinero, sin dinero la kosa esta dificil!!!


----------



## Zdrake (Nov 6, 2006)

Se supone que el altavoz va a hacer de monitor en el suelo solo para el cantante?


----------



## naxo (Nov 6, 2006)

no solo para el cantante no. para ke se escuche por todos tokamos a un nivel bajo


----------



## Juan Mesa (Nov 6, 2006)

lamento que no pueda ayudarte y seguramente no tengo ni idea de como podria ser la respuesta a tu problema, pero estaria buen que dijeras (ya que ayudo a un grupo como una especie de tecnico y se algo de equipamiento para una banda):

1 si es para usar en vivo o es para ensayar
2 cuantos son en la banda
3 que toca cada uno (cuantas guitarras, bateria, cantidad de voces, usan teclados, samplers, etc)
4 si queres uno solo monitor al frente o un sistema de varios monitores


----------



## naxo (Nov 7, 2006)

muchas gracias por la ayuda
pero ya me informe 
y sale caro fabricar una etapa y unos altavoces
asieske e optado por ahorar y ver si puedo pillar una etapa de y un par de bafles para ensallar no mas


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 21, 2009)

Por favor amigo... que mal que escribes... que errores (horrores) de ortografía. Deberías practicar un poco... va con onda. Slaudos


----------

